# to zdaje egzamin



## guniang

Witam,
Jak przetłumaczyć na angielski zdanie 'Moje miasto zdaje egzamin przy organizacji takiego wydarzenia'? Mam problem ze zwrotem 'zdawać egzamin' jako idiomem.


Dziękuję za wszelkie sugestie
Pozdrawiam


----------



## LilianaB

What do you mean exactly by zdaje egzamin?


----------



## majlo

Na przykład: _My city measures up with the organisation of such an event_.


----------



## majlo

Jeśli chcesz idiom, to może: _My city stands the test of organising such an event._


----------



## LilianaB

I would say, My city has to prove itself through organizing this event.


----------



## guniang

Okej, te propozycje w zupełności wystarczą, thx!


----------



## majlo

LilianaB said:


> I would say, My city has to prove itself through organizing this event.


That translation is incorrect. I would not recommend it, guniang.


----------



## LilianaB

Why would you say so?


----------



## majlo

Because it means something different from the original sentence.


----------



## LilianaB

What do both sentences mean, respectively, in your opinion?


----------



## dreamlike

majlo said:
			
		

> Jeśli chcesz idiom, to może: _My city stands the test of organising such an event._


    Sounds good, but the idiom is "stand the test of time". Can we alter it for our own purposes? I was taught that it is inadvisable to do so.    Może: As far as organising such an event is concerned, my city lives up to expectations. dosłownie "spełnia oczekiwania" ale stąd już bardzo blisko do "zdaje egzamin"


----------



## majlo

Even if it was alteration (and I'm not sure it is), I don't think it's inadvisable. Changes in lanugage are perfectly normal after all.

Liliana, you're the expert. Figure it out.


----------



## LilianaB

I would like your opinion. I was not sure what he meant  by a test, if a real test, for example cities may compete to be chosen the organizer of a certain event, or he simply meant to prove itself.


----------



## dreamlike

The translation of your sentence would be: Miasto musi się wykazać przy okazji organizacji tego wydarzenia, whereas @Guniang want to convey that his city did great and "passed the test".


----------



## guniang

I mean prove itself  Thank you all for your involvement in discussion


----------



## majlo

Niezupełnie, dreamlike. Zdanie gunianga jest w czasie teraźniejszym, nie przeszłym.

Guniang, 'prove oneself' ma według mnie delikatnie inne znaczenie od 'zdawać egzamin'. O ile wiem, po polsku 'zdawać egzamin' to działać dobrze, nie zawodzić.


----------



## dreamlike

Aha, czyli miasto nie zdało egzaminu, czyli poradziło sobie z organizacją "takiego" wydarzenia, tylko ciągle się z tym mierzy. W takim razie moja propozycja odpada, bo założyłem, że miasto sobie poradziło.


----------



## majlo

Moja interpretacja tego zdania jest taka: Moje miasto ma już doświadczenie w organizowaniu takiego wydarzenia i już kilka razy dobrze sobie z nim poradziło i jeśli miałoby okazję organizować je jeszcze raz, to na pewno by sobie poradziło. Stąd w angielskim tłumaczeniu powinno się użyć Present Simple.


----------



## guniang

My city has undergone major changes in recent years thanks to which it satisfies the highest expectations. Zamiast 'satisfies the highest expectations' chciałabym napisać 'zdaje egzamin', 'radzi sobie z organizacją takiego wydarzenia', itp


----------



## majlo

A mógłbyś powiedzieć czemu chcesz to zmienić? "Satisfies the highest expectations" brzmi bardzo dobrze. 
A po dodaniu nieznacznej ilości kontekstu 'prove oneself' jeszcze bardziej mi tu nie pasuje.

P.S. Dodawaj zawsze cały kontekst. Jak widzisz, na początku dałeś tylko jedno zdanie i sugestii mogło być o wiele więcej i wszystkiego mogłyby być poprawne. Dajesz trochę kontekstu i już trzeba sugestie nieco modyfikować.


----------



## Rusak963

Ja powiedziałbym po prostu "does the job".


----------



## majlo

The text which guniang quoted seems to come from some official website or newspaper. If that's the case, "does the job" might be a little too informal in my opinion.

(What about the New Year's Eve? )


----------



## Thomas1

To me the part ‘zdaje egzamin’ can mean two things, that is literally and idiomatically. However, in the first post we have the tip that it’s got the idiomatic meaning. 

I think that Liliana’s suggestion is the literal translation, but perhaps it can be modified a little to fit the sentence’s meaning:

Organising this event, my city is proving/has proven itself ((quite) good/excellent/brill (inf)/etc).
I am not sure that we can use ‘proves itself’ without any modifier in this case, anyone?


Some other suggestions:
make the grade
make it
make a go of it
reach the top
rise to the occasion (e.g.: My city has risen to the occasion (organising it) – this event is a succsess.)
get a handle on (e.g.: My city has got the handle on organising this event.)
hack it (slang) 
put its shoulder to the wheel (e.g.: My city has (really) put its shoulder to the wheel to organise this event.)
EDIT:
cut it/cut the mustard (e.g.: My city cuts the mustard in organising this event.)
bring home the bacon (usually used in realtion to winning a race, but I think it can be stretched just the way the Polish expression is: The city brought home the bacon in organising this event.)
deliver/come up with the goods (e.g.: Organising this event, the city has delivered the goods.)
hit the mark
be/come up to par/the mark/snuff/scratch/speed


----------



## dreamlike

Maybe I'll post it later on. Anyway, my prior post was deleted by moderator due to a few off-topic sentences, so I'll post it again: 

I have one point to make about the sentence in question, on secound thought.


> 'Moje miasto zdaje egzamin przy organizacji takiego wydarzenia'?


It sounds very awkward in Polish, not to mention the ambiguity it carries. There are two usages of "zdaje egzamin" I'm familiar with:
#1 In a past tense - zdało egzamin - succeeded at something
#2 In a present tense - zdaje egzamin - as in "Państwo polskie zdaje egzamin z....", "Państwo polskie nie zdaje egzaminu w sprawie..." - the former saying that a test (for lack of a better word) is pending, and the latter implying that although a test is pending, results so far are negative.

I had great difficulty understanding the OP's intention. It seems @majlo interpreted it the right way:


			
				majlo said:
			
		

> Moje miasto ma już doświadczenie w organizowaniu takiego wydarzenia i już kilka razy dobrze sobie z nim poradziło i jeśli miałoby okazję organizować je jeszcze raz, to na pewno by sobie poradziło.



If that's the case, "zdaje egzamin" should be replaced with, for instance, "sprawdza się". The sentence would sound better then. Is it just me or this sentence doesn't appeal to you, too?


----------

